# Nature's Domain



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

at Costco getting dog food this weekend and i see a new bag.. Nature's Domain Salmon and Sweet potato, grain free too.. .. $30 for a 35# bag
if my dogs required grain free, it seems like this would be a good choice










copied from Nature's Domain site ..

NATURE'S DOMAIN GRAIN-FREE SALMON MEAL & SWEET POTATO DOG FOOD is made with salmon meal and ocean fish meal for quality protein and omega-3 fatty acids, this formula offers great nutrition for overall health and vitality for all dogs.
Grain-free formula
Salmon meal & Sweet Potatoes
Formulated for All Life Stages
Antioxidants for Overall Good Health
Omega Fatty Acids for Skin and Coat
Available in 35 pound bags

INGREDIENTS
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

CALORIE CONTENT
3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein	24.0%	minimum
Crude Fat	14.0%	minimum
Crude Fiber	3.0%	maximum
Moisture	10.0%	maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg
minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg
minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	2.4%	minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*	0.3%	minimum


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nobody hear of it?


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

i cant wait till my costco gets it. i want to try it out with my dog. iam in the san fernando valley.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I know that any meat "meal" contains more protein than the whole meat itself, but I always like to see whole meat listed as the first ingredient in any food that I feed. But that's just me.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

i just picked up a bag today.ill update you guys in a couple of weeks.hopefully my dog does well on it.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never heard of it 

I do not like the fact that is only has MEAL & Starch as it main protein & carb 

but all in all not bad. 

How much did a 35 lbs bag cost?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would be worried about feeding a food with a fish base. Fish is not all the good for you anymore not wit all the mercury and dioxins and other chemicals in their bodies.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> I have never heard of it
> 
> I do not like the fact that is only has MEAL & Starch as it main protein & carb
> 
> ...


it cost me 29.99


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would be worried about feeding a food with a fish base. Fish is not all the good for you anymore not wit all the mercury and dioxins and other chemicals in their bodies.


Salt water fish does not have the mercury and dioxins in it like fresh water fish can. But not all areas have this problem and if the company is growing there own fish then there is nothing to worry about. If you do get worried write the company and ask them where they get there fish at.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

meno222 said:


> it cost me 29.99


Thanks and sorry I didnt read it in the first statement .. I went right to what was in it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.who.int/foodsafety/chem/pcbsalmon/en/index.html

http://http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/01/08/health/main592163.shtml

http://http://www.meriresearch.org/RESEARCH/PCBsDioxinsandPesticidesinFarmedSalmonfro/tabid/178/Default.aspx

These are just a few articles on the subject. If yo are interested in learning more I can have my sister post on this topic as she has been studing the effects on fish and human consumption for 10yrs. She would be able to site more sites for your reading/learning pleasure.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

They have a turkey based version instead of salmon. So far my dog loves it out of the bag! I am slowly adding it into her current Kirkland kibble dog food she likes only with some moist can food (spoiled lol).

Cost $3 cheaper than the salmon version.

cut/paste from the website:
NATURE'S DOMAIN GRAIN-FREE TURKEY MEAL & SWEET POTATO DOG FOOD
is made with turkey meal and ocean fish meal for quality protein and omega-3 fatty acids, this formula offers great nutrition for overall health and vitality for all dogs.

Grain-free formula
Turkey Meal & Sweet Potatoes 
Available in 35 pound bags

INGREDIENTS
Turkey meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

CALORIE CONTENT
3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein	24.0%	minimum
Crude Fat	14.0%	minimum
Crude Fiber	3.0%	maximum
Moisture	10.0%	maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg
minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg
minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*	2.4%	minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids*	0.3%	minimum


----------

